# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Productores puneños proyectan exportar trucha a Brasil en el 2010 aprovechando vía Interoceánica

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Puno, dic. 21 (ANDINA).-* Los pequeños productores acuícolas del departamento de Puno proyectan iniciar la exportación de truchas a Brasil el próximo año, informó el director de Acuicultura e Investigación de la Dirección Regional de Producción, Hipólito Mollocondo Hualpa.  
El funcionario explicó que para ello se formarán por lo menos dos consorcios integrados por los mismos productores para incursionar en el mundo de la exportación. 
Estamos trabajando con 20 técnicos extensionistas acuícolas con la finalidad de organizar a las cerca de 960 unidades productivas para conformar sus propios consorcios e iniciar la exportación, expresó en diálogo con la agencia Andina. 
Asimismo, dijo que existen tres empresas comercializadoras de este producto en diferentes presentaciones: River Fish, Arapa S.A.C. y Pisci Factoría, siendo esta última la única que exporta a países como Estados Unidos y Europa. 
Nuestra proyección de exportación no está en esos países, sino en Brasil teniendo en consideración que la carretera Interoceánica está muy cerca, lo cual nos da la posibilidad de llegar más rápido con el producto, precisó. 
En otro momento, señaló que entre enero y noviembre la producción de trucha a nivel regional en lo que respecta a subsistencia y menor escala alcanzó las siete mil toneladas, sin contar la producción de las empresas antes mencionadas cuyos resultados recién serán conocidos en algunas semanas. 
Creemos que con la producción de estas tres empresas debemos alcanzar las nueve mil toneladas este año, refirió. 
El próximo año se espera alcanzar una producción que supere las diez mil truchas, sin embargo aclaró que mucho depende de la importación de ovas embrionadas de trucha que se realice. 
Para alcanzar las metas proyectadas esperamos que se realice una exportación no menor a los 40 millones de ovas embrionadas, puntualizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Falta superar obstáculos para exportar a Brasil por Interoceánica, afirma Comex Artículo: Empresarios del sur usarán carretera Interoceánica para intensificar comercio con Brasil Artículo: Empresas de Brasil evalúan a Perú como plataforma para producir y exportar etanol a EEUU Los productos agrícolas peruanos que llegarían a Brasil por la Interoceánica Sur Productores puneños de trucha orgánica participarán de feria alimentaria en Alemania

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado muy buenos dias:
Quisiera contar con mucha mas informacion para realizar una instalacion de langostinos y tilapia en las costas de trujillo, provincia de viru. cuento con suficiente area y agua proveniente de pozos. Necesito evaluar muy bien estos cultivos para realizar un proyecto, 
gracias 
atte  Jack Jiménez Pereda   _cell phone: (51) 44 949711273 RPC_ _cell phone: (51) 44 949409867 PER_  *"* La habilidad de una organización para aprender y convertir rápidamente lo aprendido en acción, es su máxima ventaja competitiva*"* Jack Welch

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jack: 
Si contara con toda esa información que necesitas, seguro se acabarían tus problemas  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero me parece que esa información no es tan fácil de conseguir por el tipo de negocio. 
Lo único que sé al respecto es que en Piura existe la empresa *ECOACUÍCOLA S.A.C*, que producen y exportan langostinos. Te dejo el enlace a su página web por si te sirve: http://www.ecosac.com.pe/
Tal vez podrías conversar con ellos o pedir alguna asesoría al respecto... Yo estuve ahí, y se ve que conocen del tema. 
Saludos

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Muchas gracias por la Informacion 
saludos 
Jack

----------

